# Happy birthday Mezzaluna



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To a true star and foundation of cheftalk.

Happy birthday.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Bonne Fète Mezzaluna 

Enjoy your special day


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to a truly beautiful woman!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:bounce:

Have a great one!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To the wisest of the wise,
Fairest of the fair,
May your day be special
and your steak be rare.

ok... I tried. Happy Birthday!:beer:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'll continue Jim's poem:

May you always have plenty of low carb foods-
Something for every kind of mood.

Have a lovely birthday, Mezzaluna dear-
I, for one, am so glad you're here!!


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mezzaluna. From one Waukesha County resident to another.

Kevin


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:
kathee


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

To one transplanted Quad Citian to another, Happy Birthday!

May all your Maid-Rites be delicious!

doc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Have a super day! Happy birthday Mezz.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey this is fun! Happy Birthday my dear Mezz, let me add my 2 cents to the poem too.

To the wisest of the wise,
Fairest of the fair,
May your day be special
and your steak be rare

May you always have plenty of low carb foods-
Something for every kind of mood.

French fries, and Fois Gras
Chardonnay that is grassy 
watch out for these things
they might make you gassy!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :roll::bounce::bounce::bounce::roll:

So this is what happens when I miss a day on ChefTalk?  How could I miss such an important day??? Dear friend, I hope you had the best of birthdays. 
And when are you coming for a visit?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you have a very special day!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You guys are the BEST!!! I _*love*_ the poem(s). I can't think of a better cyber-birthday party!

I've been busy as a bee with my mom visiting from Florida. We celebrated with a lovely dinner out yesterday and a gorgeous bracelet from my DH. MuskeyHopeful, Mom is interested in some BBQ, so you know where we'll be going soon.

Thank you for your expressions of friendship and fun. You guys are the best bunch of people.

MWA! (cyber-kiss)
Mezzaluna


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Better a little late than never --

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DOLLINK!!!!*


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Just saw this thread, so ....

*Happy Boitday ....*

Shel


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Mezzaluna,

I am so sorry that this birthday wish is coming so late. It has again been a few too many days that I have not been able to visit my cheftalk family....

As the moon rises and watches over you, may your taste buds be tantilized, your stomach content, your thirst quenched, and your body refreshed.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Stevie, how sweet! Aside from now being able to take advantage of the "senior" discount at my local department store, everyone's good wishes have cushioned my entry into this stage of middle age. :bounce:


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday! Happy, Happy Birthday! Mezza! (I can't believe all the chefs and restaurant folks here and we can't get a group up to clap and sing off key very loudly, "Happy, happy birthday!!" 

Hope you had a great day and it's the start of a wonderful year!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey there, Happy Birthday!


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

So as usual I am late catching the great news... and wishing you a Happy Birthday, much Health and Wisdom for this year to come... 
This one is for you...










You be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------

